# Palit GeForce GTX 560 Ti Sonic 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2011)

Palit's GeForce GTX 560 Ti Sonic Edition comes with increased clock speeds of 900 MHz core and 1050 MHz memory out of the box, which translates into a 7% real-life performance improvement. Its $20 price premium also gives you improved display connectivity: full-size HDMI and analog VGA.

*Show full review*


----------



## Skynet (Jan 25, 2011)

So, this version is using same cooling solution as Palit GTX560 Ti 2GB?
Can you slow fans speed under load, to same speed, as they use in idle, and post the temperatures?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2011)

i do like how the mounting holes appear to be GT200 style mounts instead of that gay rectangle mounting style


----------



## hariraptor (Jan 25, 2011)

I own a palit gtx260 sonic ed.  It looks as well as performs nice.  Anyhow its dx10 only!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jan 25, 2011)

Its priced same as Gigabyte 560SOC.Which is @ 1Ghz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 25, 2011)

guys please don't forget to digg our reviews


----------



## alexsubri (Jan 25, 2011)

W1zz, are you going to do a review for the AMD 6950 1GB vs nVidia GTX 560 Ti? Those are better comparison's for the latest GPU rivals that we can compare. I read elsewhere that AMD 6950 1GB beat the nVidia GTX 560 Ti. Pretty much the GTX 560 Ti was going to go on par with the AMD 6850/6870. 

The GPU wars is heating up big time. Can't wait for the GTX 590 2gb and AMD 6990 2gb


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

these cards are incredible!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> these cards are incredible!



Um are you being sarcastic? Sure if they were sub-$200 like they will be soon enough.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um are you being sarcastic? Sure if they were sub-$200 like they will be soon enough.



no, ive been waiting for the gtx560 series for a couple of months now. and seeing as this specific card matches the gtx480 in performance and costs $130 less i would say we have a winner!


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> no, ive been waiting for the gtx560 series for a couple of months now. and seeing as this specific card matches the gtx480 in performance and costs $130 less i would say we have a winner!



+1 It looks like a really awesome card and one worth upgrading my GTX 285 from.

Of course, I'd really like a GTX 580, but that is far too expensive and this baby offers a good percentage of the performance. Even more with overclocking.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2011)

qubit said:


> +1 It looks like a really awesome card and one worth upgrading my GTX 285 from.
> 
> Of course, I'd really like a GTX 580, but that is far too expensive and this baby offers a good percentage of the performance. Even more with overclocking.



yea, i run a single 280 right now so this upgrade makes perfect sense. plus, i plan on adding another one in 8-12 months on the 1155 platform. should be worth it.


----------

